# biggest utard



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Just seen my vote for the biggest utard. He was driving a newer Jeep Cherokee that was covered all in camouflage and had hunting stickers everywhere and his license plate even said HUNTER. I wonder if he hunts?
What a utard


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Should have taken a picture.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The reality is, its been 3 years since the guy drew a general season tag, and the only thing he's ever killed was a sickly doe he hit with his wife's saturn! Don't know the guy myself, but can't you picture it?


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

He thought he was really cool. If I see it again I will get a pic. That's if I can see it being camouflage(ha.ha)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey man dont knock my jeep. You are just mad because you dont got it.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice.hope he can find it when he Parks at wal-mart. LOL


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Curious, why do you all care what color someone else paints their vehicle? And, why does the above make someone a "utard"? I think people who worry about another person's taste in vehicles fits the definition of "utard", but that's my opinion.....


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Opinions we all them. You have yours i have mine.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

+1 PRO.


----------



## huntingfool (Sep 29, 2008)

+1 p.s.e


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> Opinions we all them. You have yours i have mine.


My point exactly!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So then begs the question. One guy has an opinion that a camo'd out jeep is cool, so he does it. That is his opinion. 

So is it then OK to have the opinion that it looks stupid? 

Just asking. ;-)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Some find it acceptable to copulate with immediate family members, some don't.........

I see where this difference in opinion and philosophy is going.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm Tree. That is a huge leap. So would that make one a utard, or an Alabaman?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Hmmm Tree. That is a huge leap. So would that make one a utard, or an Alabaman?


Fixedblade :shock:  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm Tree. That is a huge leap. So would that make one a utard, or an Alabaman?
> ...


Yahtzee!!!


----------

